# Has anybody called coyotes in southeastern New Mexico?



## Private Ryan (Jul 12, 2005)

As I said in an earlier post, I've been to the Carlsbad area and there were a lot of coyotes. But that was the east side of the Guadalupe Mtns; I plan on going back in February only I want to hunt the west side of the mountains. Has anybody seen first hand how good the coyote hunting might be down there. I plan on hunting the Crow Flats; it is 80 to 90 percent BLM land. Somebody who knows the Crow Flats or Las Cruces or Alamogordo, please enlighten me. Much thanks.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

first off.. i know this is a late reply.... been awhile since I have visited the forums.

I have hunted extensively around the Alamogordo  area. there are quite a few great hunting spots down there! BLM area south on hwy 57... (mile marker 113 if I remember right) Red Sands have gotten quite a few yoties roughly 40 mile trail the is between the highway and the southern protion of White Sand Missile Range. We had set up a stand just south of the Otero County dump there once... we had @ least 10 yoties come in on the stand! it was crazy!

Also the foothills as you head towards Cloudcroft is some good areas as well... Dry Canyon is a good hunting area as well as a few around High Rolls.... just north of Tullerosa is Coyotie Canyon.... this is a good area as well very open and allot of good spots.

My buddy Chris and I were out pretty much everyweek the 6 yrs I lived there.... most we got in a days hunt was 7.... sometimes we'd get skunked but most of the time we'd get around 4 to 5 a day bagged. there are some toerh areas He and I hunted and did excellent but those were on private property.

If your ever down that way and want a quide to help ya chase them Yoties..... Look up Chris Hibner @ Rocky Mountain Supply there in Alamogordo. He knows the area well and can get ya to the places where them yoties are @! Just tell him Jason sent ya... aka Varmint Hunter, he'll know exactly who your talking about! Heck I hope to visit there this Nov and down a few yoties! I'm looking forward to it as much as Chris is... its been awhile since he ahd I have hunted together!

Best of luck to you and if ya need more info just holler!


----------

